# So sad...SF Bay area senior



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is so sad! 13 yrs old and blind! I feel bad for the dog..and so ..argggg..words..there are no words for the people!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Cannot believe someone would give up their treasure like that! Hope he finds a loving home that will cherish him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Khwit, did you get a response from the poster? 

Very sad indeed, curious as to why they are rehoming him/her?

You can always send the ad to the Rescue Group you mentioned also.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Khwit, did you get a response from the poster?
> 
> Very sad indeed, curious as to why they are rehoming him/her?
> 
> You can always send the ad to the Rescue Group you mentioned also.


No response yet. 

That's a great idea about sending the ad to the rescue. If I don't hear from them by this afternoon, I'll do that.

I can't imagine why they have to re-home him...but you never know what people might be faced with. I just can't stop thinking how confused he will be. Poor baby...

If I had my own place, he'd be coming home with me in a heartbeat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It could be a lot of reasons, you never know someone's situation until you're in their shoes. 

Very very sad.......


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It could be a lot of reasons, you never know someone's situation until you're in their shoes.


I agree 100% with this.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

He's in the San Francisco Bay area of CA, where we have a lot of members. Perhaps someone here will take him in.

I just added info to the thread title in hopes of attracting readers in that area.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

my heart is breaking  
I hope he finds a good home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kwhit, have you looked to see if there's a Bichon Rescue in your area?

I can do a search. You can also find them by doing a search on Petfinder.com for a list of Rescues in a particular area.

ETA:

I found this group when I did a Bichon Frise Rescue in CA-not sure where they are located though.


http://www.bichonfurkids.org/


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Found this one, but it's kind of far.

Bichon FurKids Rescue - HomePage

I'm leaving for work right now, but I'll look more when I get there.

I really, really hope they contact Muttville. I know they're a fantastic rescue and will find him a wonderful home. They're a very committed rescue and have a great group of people in their organization.


----------

